# US Army Cannon Heater



## Knight63 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everybody, can anybody give me a rough estimate of how much space a No. 18 Cannon Heater can heat?


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2012)

One bunkhouse?

this thread may be helpful:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/serious-firepower-us-army-cannon-heater-20.48996/


----------

